# The "biggest loser" in fiberglass insulation....



## jmiller

GBR in WA said:


> If you have to use fiberglass (least effective) batts, get the *H*igh *D*ensity- all the rest have convective loops with the low density and low price. If using fiberglass (my last choice) blown-in, install it at more than 0.5# per cubic ft., or choose a better product.
> 
> Gary


How do you really feel about fiberglass, Gary? :laughing:

As a roofing contractor I'm often appalled at the state of the attic insulation. I'd encourage any capable homeowner to climb up there and check for settled/missing insulation. 

Most people in the trades are terrible about fixing the insulation they disturbed when, for example, installing a new bath vent/light or even just making their way from one end of the attic to the other.


----------



## gma2rjc

Bump....


----------

